# Hotel in Topolobampo/Los Mochis?



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

We plan to take the ferry from La Paz, Baja over to Topolobampo later this month. Unfortunately, there's only apparently one sailing, which arrives in Topo at 9 pm. That means driving around looking for a hotel in a strange city at 11 pm - not recommended these days in Mexico.
Anyone have a suggestions for a reasonable hotel handy to the ferry terminal in Topo, or in nearby (how far is it?) Los Mochis?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Google reveals that there are 'simple' hotels near the port. You can search, to see what you find, but most 'simple' hotels don't have websites. If you can find a room available when you arrive, it would avoid driving in the dark, which is never recommended in Mexico.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

have you looked at the terrain you will be driving to la paz???? if its a motor home, you have a lot of hills in that route.....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> We plan to take the ferry from La Paz, Baja over to Topolobampo later this month. Unfortunately, there's only apparently one sailing, which arrives in Topo at 9 pm. That means driving around looking for a hotel in a strange city at 11 pm - not recommended these days in Mexico.
> Anyone have a suggestions for a reasonable hotel handy to the ferry terminal in Topo, or in nearby (how far is it?) Los Mochis?


I stayed in Hotel Santa Anita in Los Mochis a few years ago. It may be the best hotel in the area. It is about 30 km from Topolobampo to Los Mochis. We paid 900 pesos for a room with three beds.


----------

